# tachometer problem.



## Red200sx1987 (Nov 21, 2006)

I own a 1995 200sx SE, automatic, and i have a problem with my RPM guage. It dosent work at all...I have not checked wiring in the back, but sometimes it decides to skip up and down (happens very rarely). Anyone else have this same problem? Answers or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## b-inky (Feb 13, 2007)

wouldnt you know im having the same issue!


----------



## 91240SXGuy (Jul 1, 2007)

It could be several things. The gauge itself, the computer, a short in the wiring harness..have you had a tech run a computer on it?


----------



## dans180sx (Jul 14, 2007)

hi all niissan lovers i got a question i bought a sport comp rev tacho off a mate it was on his cefiro rb20 i put it in my 180sx sr20det its 1000 rpm behind there is no switch for number of cylinders ive connect green wire to yelow wire with red stripe on ecu does it have to be calibrated or wired differently apreciate any help.
regards


----------



## 9849 Mortimer (Apr 25, 2016)

*Tachometer problem/ Rev counter*

I have a Nissan 200 Sx 1999 Turbo. My Rev counter is going mad it is jumping all over the place does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this??


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

91240SXGuy said:


> It could be several things. The gauge itself, the computer, a short in the wiring harness..have you had a tech run a computer on it?


And I'd add a speed transducer problem.

Without knowing more, by default each of these four components is equally likely to fail.

But, taking into account environment & complexity, and assuming more complex things are more likely to fail, then I assign 
-gauge: 10% likely (It's in a benign environment.)
-computer: 50% (Benign environment but complex.)
-short: 15% (Anybody know the service lifetime or MTBF of a vehicle wiring harness?)
-transducer: 25% (it's in a hostile environment but not so complex.)

adding to 100%.

More info always equals better WAGs.

Make better decisions! Read
http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0471908088.html


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

9849 Mortimer said:


> I have a Nissan 200 Sx 1999 Turbo. My Rev counter is going mad it is jumping all over the place does anyone have any ideas what could be causing this??


If it's a 1999 model, you should be your question in the B14 section. When Nissan brought back the 200SX name in the mid-90's, they applied it to the 2-door version of the B14 Sentra, which is quite different from the earlier 200SX's, like the S12 model.

To answer your question, most tachometer failures or improper operation are caused by a bad tachometer. The typical fix is to replace the tachometer, although they can be expensive. That said, the only way to be sure is to break out a copy of the factory service manual for your vehicle and do the appropriate diagnostic steps and circuit checks. Nico Club's site and NissanHelp.com have free downloads of service manuals.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Isn't there a bit of an "issue" with rotten solder joints on these instrument panels that'll cause the same thing?

Or am I thinking of one of my other vehicles again...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not familiar with the "rotten solder joint" issue on Nissans. There were issues with the threads where the bolts screw into on the back of the speedometer head causing poor contact issues, resulting in P0500 codes and/or intermittent speedometer operation. That didn't affect the tachometer, though.


----------

